# Canadian made amp (?) $150



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone know what this is?








Guitars for Sale - Ontario | Canadian made guitar amp


Canadian made guitar amp Circa 1970s STENCIL /Garnet 10ST guitar amplifier in excellent condition. Works perfectly. Made in Canada in the 70's (Winnipeg) and very rare. Solid state analog technology,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Solid state probably.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like a Garnet Stencil amp.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Solid state probably.


Yep, there is a pic of the back: no tubes.

TG


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

A lot of that stuff was built in Quebec I believe? I’ve had Pine brand amps with the same type of stencilling. A Garnet came up for sale locally. Looks like a Peavey inspired design






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------

